# Shark Fishing setup



## surfguy

What's the best shark fishing setup for 4-8 ft sharks? I saw one post that said typicaly for sharks we use around 4 shark rods with penn 9/0's & 12/0 reels. Reels are loaded with 80-100# line and have 1-2 large circle hooks baited with sting ray, mullet, jacks, etc. A 8-16oz spider weight is used to hold the bait in place. These are kayaked out between 500-1000 yards.

Currently, I am limited to casting the guts but was thinking of expanding into deeper waters and bigger gear.


----------



## jagarcia10

I have a 6/0, 12/0, Abu Garcia 10000 big game and a Daiwa Sealine 50. All these reels can handle anything up to 8' and possible bigger if you dont get spooled. The 12/0 is obvioulsy for anything else. You can cast the Abu and sealine pretty far but i usually yak them out to the second or third gut. The 6/0 and 12/0 i take out 200-600 yards in the yak. I wouldn't mind having a 9/0 as well. But i have my hands full with what i got now.


----------



## justletmein

You don't need a 12/0 for 4-8, probably not even a 9 but the extra line capacity is nice and in all honesty I've not caught an 8. I've caught an almost 6' on my Daiwa Sealine X 40sha which is nowhere near that capacity and my 6/wides typically handle that size with ease. I can't remember the last time I even deployed the 9/0 but my 4/0 wides are always out. I had 3 but ended up with another 9/0 so sold one and now down to 2 of them. 500-1000 yards out is too far IMO unless the water is super clear on a calm day. I would have to say most of my hookups have come on the front or back side of the 3rd bar. catfishphil's 8' bull came out of the wade gut for example. Use for bait whatever you're catching in the surf that day, whiting and skipjack seem to work fairly well along with chunks of jack. I've put rays out and watched them soak all night long while proceeding to catch several other sharks on other baits so I don't bother with them anymore. The upside for a ray is they won't get crabbed out usually so it's a good bait to put out right before dark if you don't like yakking in the dark.


----------



## mullethead00

justletmein said:


> You don't need a 12/0 for 4-8, probably not even a 9 but the extra line capacity is nice and in all honesty I've not caught an 8. I've caught an almost 6' on my Daiwa Sealine X 40sha which is nowhere near that capacity and my 6/wides typically handle that size with ease. I can't remember the last time I even deployed the 9/0 but my 4/0 wides are always out. I had 3 but ended up with another 9/0 so sold one and now down to 2 of them. 500-1000 yards out is too far IMO unless the water is super clear on a calm day. I would have to say most of my hookups have come on the front or back side of the 3rd bar. catfishphil's 8' bull came out of the wade gut for example. Use for bait whatever you're catching in the surf that day, whiting and skipjack seem to work fairly well along with chunks of jack. I've put rays out and watched them soak all night long while proceeding to catch several other sharks on other baits so I don't bother with them anymore. The upside for a ray is they won't get crabbed out usually so it's a good bait to put out right before dark if you don't like yakking in the dark.


Great advice JJ. Most people believe further out is better. 200-400yds is where I've had most of my success. I've yet to catch a shark on a ray, but I do keep soaking them bc I know others who swear by them. I use 4/0 and 9/0 Penn Senators. Cheap and effective.


----------



## HuntinforTail

penn 6/0 is a good reel for those size sharks, but like many shark fishermen will tell you the sport is very addicting. You might want to go with the 9/0 because a lot of people end up upgrading anyways. 

I fish 9/0s mostly on the upper texas coast. I put on 500yrds of braid and top it off with 80lb mono the rest of the way. 

JJ is right about most hits comming on the front or back side of the 3rd bar. You don't always have to get it out super far. Just make sure you have enough line left on your reel after your drop so that you don't get spooled on an initial run.

I use a single circle hook no matter how big my bait is. I usually try to have a variety of baits out and they usually consist of what is in the surf at the time. The fresher the better.


----------



## Mr. Mario

Good information here on this thread. This is something that I also want to try. The Gulf coast is whole different world than fishing from the coast line back on Oahu.


----------



## BMFO

I have a PENN Seaboy 185 would this work for sharks in that size range, I don't understand 9/0 12/0


----------



## justletmein

BMFO said:


> I have a PENN Seaboy 185 would this work for sharks in that size range, I don't understand 9/0 12/0


My 9/0's for example would be a Senator 115L


----------



## Fish-a-mon

I use 4/0 or smaller. You can pretty much catch/land what is in the surf. You will get spooled from time to time but so do the guy using 9/0 and 12/0. Modified 12/0 even get it. There are some fish in the surf that you are not going to turn or stop.


----------



## jagarcia10

BMFO said:


> I have a PENN Seaboy 185 would this work for sharks in that size range, I don't understand 9/0 12/0


Specs say it holds 400 yards 20lb mono. Should be enough line for the sharks you're after. I would go with 30lb mono and a 60lb top shot.

It just means the different type of penn senators.

4/0 is the Penn Senator 113

6/0 is the Penn Senator 114

9/0 is the Penn Senator 115

12/0 is the Penn Senator 116

14/0 is the Penn Senator 117

16/0 is the Penn Senator 118

We just say 9/0 or 12/0 instead of saying "Penn Senator 115L".


----------



## Spectaker

WHAT said:


> Specs say it holds 400 yards 20lb mono. Should be enough line for the sharks you're after. I would go with 30lb mono and a 60lb top shot.
> 
> It just means the different type of penn senators.
> 
> 4/0 is the Penn Senator 113
> 
> 6/0 is the Penn Senator 114
> 
> 9/0 is the Penn Senator 115
> 
> 12/0 is the Penn Senator 116
> 
> 14/0 is the Penn Senator 117
> 
> 16/0 is the Penn Senator 118
> 
> We just say 9/0 or 12/0 instead of saying "Penn Senator 115L".


Thank you. Lol.


----------



## surfguy

Thanks for all the great replies! Just curious about a couple more things:
1. What size circle hooks are best? I have all sizes from 1/0-5/0 already.
2. Where is the best place/brand to buy 80-100# braid up to 500 yds?
3. I think I will go with a Penn 6/0. I have a 10ft heavy action rod. Would this combo fit well?

Again, I appreciate all the good advice. Seems like everyone is in fair agreement.


----------



## 535

circles for shark, 12/0 - 20/0, I love 12/0 & 14/0 but don't soak big baits


----------



## Jolly Roger

surfguy said:


> 3. I think I will go with a Penn 6/0. I have a 10ft heavy action rod. Would this combo fit well?
> 
> Again, I appreciate all the good advice. Seems like everyone is in fair agreement.


perfect set up for what you want to do.

Size the hooks to the bait, for mullet, whitting or other bait fish 16/0 circles. For larger baits like rays, jackfish, etc... use 20/0 circles or 10/0- 12/0 J hooks.


----------



## bubbas kenner

I have caught all my bigger sharks just past the third bar not ran out to flat bottom but near sand bars.


----------



## bigfost

surfguy said:


> 3. I think I will go with a Penn 6/0. I have a 10ft heavy action rod. Would this combo fit well?
> 
> Again, I appreciate all the good advice. Seems like everyone is in fair agreement.


I would strongly suggest you try to find someone who will let you try their 6/0 out before you buy one. I few years ago I thought I'd move up to a bigger reel than the surf casters I normally use, so I got a 6/0. It was the most awkward reel to fish I've ever owned. It's too small to really use with a harness, and too large to comfortably hold just with your hands.

Granted, they have the perfect line capacity and drag for medium to large sharks, but IMO they're just a bear to handle.

Properly spooled, a 4/0, or 4/0 wide, will handle what you're wanting to catch, and is much easier to fish.



BMFO said:


> I have a PENN Seaboy 185 would this work for sharks in that size range, I don't understand 9/0 12/0


You're kidding - right? I would love to see how many seconds a Seaboy would hold an 8 footer.


----------



## justletmein

surfguy said:


> Thanks for all the great replies! Just curious about a couple more things:
> 1. What size circle hooks are best? I have all sizes from 1/0-5/0 already.
> 2. Where is the best place/brand to buy 80-100# braid up to 500 yds?
> 3. I think I will go with a Penn 6/0. I have a 10ft heavy action rod. Would this combo fit well?
> 
> Again, I appreciate all the good advice. Seems like everyone is in fair agreement.


1) Seems to me people use way too big of circle hooks. Do yall remember the MadFin C&R shark fishing tournament on TV (I think it was VS channel) a while back? I remember watching that and seeing the tiny little circle hooks they used to catch some rather large critters. After that I started using 14/0 circles on the small side AND smaller baits and my hookup to drop ratio increased dramatically. The 14/0's are way cheaper too, think I got a box of 50 Mustad hooks for like $10 at Academy. 
2) I always just get the $20 300 yard spool of PP from Academy because I'm cheap, then top with mono. I also use 65# to save a few inches more line capacity. On the 9/0 I step up to 80#. Since the braid is on the bottom it doesn't often see the water so it doesn't get much wear and tear. I've not yet had a problem with the braid breaking on anything or having problems with sandbar rub, if the line is out that far there's a fish on and they seem to keep it off the bars. Then again I only use 300 yards so if you go with 500 it'll see more use. 
3) The 6/0 will do you just fine. However since you haven't purchased yet may I recommend looking at a 4/0 wide to compare it with? I had a 6/0 and replaced it with another 4/0 wide, not much line capacity or drag difference (that I've noticed, not sure the rating) and the reel dimensions are much more friendly IMO. 10 foot heavy rod should be fine as long as it's rated properly.


----------



## HuntinforTail

www.poorfish.com
They have great prices on reels, rods, and line. I bought a 9/0 on there for $119 and they have 500 yard spools of PP for cheap. They have better prices than most places on the internet.

I use 20/0 circles on my dropped baits. You'd be suprised how small a 20/0 circle looks in a 6-8' shark's mouth. I've caught sharks as small as 1.5' on a 20/0 circle. I have no idea how he got that hook in his mouth. On casted baits I go down to smaller circles.

Try hooking up with one of the shark fishing guys on here for a trip sometime. You can learn a lot by fishing with someone. I learned by trial and error with my brothers and I wish I had someone to learn from when we were first getting started.


----------



## surfguy

Lots of good inputs. What are your thoughts/experience with Level wind? I had a Penn 320GT with level wind and always seemed to snag on a long cast. Of course, ideally I would like to get a bigger reel for 4-8ft sharks but still need some casting ability to 2nd/3rd gut on clear water since I don't own a yak.. (yet).


----------



## 535

opinions will differ but I think you need to ditch the levelwind for surfcasting... mainly because most of the reels designed for surfcasting will be non-levelwind

lots of good, castable non-levelwinds for shark up to 6' plus

Daiwa 50 
Penn 555 GS
Shimano Torium 50
Avet, etc

and some guys cast the Penn 4/0... 
some of the bigger casting reels can be a lot more manageable if you "mag" them to slow the spool but practice and sandtime is the real key imo


----------



## JOHNNYREB

Also another rig not to be over looked is the penn 9500 put on a 12' ocean master, although its an egg beater, they are work horses!!! and will land up to 6' with ease. Its landed more med sized sharks than any rig in my arsenal.


----------



## big john o

I use a Penn 9/0 on a 10 ft. Ugly Stick... Dependable and wont break the bank...


----------



## surfguy

Hey Big John, the empty rod I'm looking to fill happens to be a 10' Ugly Stick (Heavy Duty version) so I'm intrigued by your setup. I was already leaning toward the Penn 9/0. I'm pretty sure this may be a good setup for shark fishing. How is the casting capability with this setup (assuming 500+yd 65-80lb braid with mono topshot and I know how to cast pretty well)?


----------



## jagarcia10

I have a 6/0 and i dont cast it. Not to say that it cant be done but i usually just kayak it out. You may be able to lob it 10-15 yards but i dont see it going much further than that with out getting in a birds nest.


----------



## HuntinforTail

surfguy said:


> Hey Big John, the empty rod I'm looking to fill happens to be a 10' Ugly Stick (Heavy Duty version) so I'm intrigued by your setup. I was already leaning toward the Penn 9/0. I'm pretty sure this may be a good setup for shark fishing. How is the casting capability with this setup (assuming 500+yd 65-80lb braid with mono topshot and I know how to cast pretty well)?


I would be very impressed to see someone cast that setup well. Your best bet would be to yak it.


----------



## surfguy

Got it. I may as well forget about trying to cast a shark setup and just get a yak too! One without the other is pretty useless. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## justletmein

surfguy said:


> Got it. I may as well forget about trying to cast a shark setup and just get a yak too! One without the other is pretty useless. Thanks for the confirmation.


If you want to be able to cast go with something like a Daiwa Sealine X sha40 or sha50. They will cast fairly well and still handle most beach sharks.


----------



## big john o

surfguy said:


> Hey Big John, the empty rod I'm looking to fill happens to be a 10' Ugly Stick (Heavy Duty version) so I'm intrigued by your setup. I was already leaning toward the Penn 9/0. I'm pretty sure this may be a good setup for shark fishing. How is the casting capability with this setup (assuming 500+yd 65-80lb braid with mono topshot and I know how to cast pretty well)?


I dont cast it, I run it out with a kayak... A Penn 309 will hold a lot of line and cast well... and it is inexpensive. I have several that I have used for years and they all still operate.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*cool*

Run what ya brung! They all work. Nothing smaller than a 4/0 w/ 40# ever. IMO


----------



## railcar

I use two 12 and ,three 4/0 just like someone said here anything can get spooled . If a 10' shark wants the bait that you put on the 4/0 well get ready to put more line on it when you get home. Same thing for the 12 . But its all about the fight and the what ifs. But good luck. And this sport will get expensive


----------



## txsharkhunter

Mr. Mario said:


> Good information here on this thread. This is something that I also want to try. The Gulf coast is whole different world than fishing from the coast line back on Oahu.


long time no see buddy, give me a holler and ill get you on some sharks


----------



## Nathan

You don't need big reels unless you do extremely long drops or hook into a big tiger or hammerhead. This 7' 4" shark was caught on an avet lx, which is a 3/0 size reel. It took maybe 100 yards of line.


----------



## FIDO

Nathan said:


> You don't need big reels unless you do extremely long drops or hook into a big tiger or hammerhead. This 7' 4" shark was caught on an avet lx, which is a 3/0 size reel. It took maybe 100 yards of line.
> 
> View attachment 626115


That fish looks like at least 8' long. Maybe it the way the pic was taken, but that is a great photo. Very nich fish!


----------



## iamatt

HuntinforTail said:


> www.poorfish.com
> They have great prices on reels, rods, and line. I bought a 9/0 on there for $119 and they have 500 yard spools of PP for cheap. They have better prices than most places on the internet.


Nice site. I have had pretty good luck buying my 6/0's and 9'0's off E-bay. There are some guys on there who buy and sell and clean and resell these reels. I accidentally won a bunch of bids on some reels. I would not bid over 90.00 for a 9/0. I rermember recently sitting in traffic on the way home from work and hear the ebay phone app ding , **** won another reel! while thinking for sure I would be outbid.. Wife not too happy but I do have a closet of reels now =]

I have had to clean a few of my fleabay reels but, for the most part they are good to go. Good luck! I would take an 1980's 6 wide or 9/0 over this chinkity ***** I see them selling at basspro for 2x the cost of a used Made in the USA reel.


----------



## troutless

Hey What, What line and poundage are you running on your Daiwa Sealine #50? I need to change line and not real happy with the line on it now.


----------



## surfguy

Kind of strange to see a post I made 2.5 yrs ago. Lots of changes since then. See my avatar LOL


----------



## HollyH451

Much cred.


----------

